# my daughter is getting proposed to tonight



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

[attachment=34362:ctmpphpTLpbvD.jpg]



:chili: I'm so excited we just got a call from my daughters boyfriend, he ask my husband if he could have our daughters hand in marriage :wub: They have been together for three years.  tonights the night :chili: he has gone all out on this one  My daughter has no clue :HistericalSmiley: I have to act surprised when my daughter calls me :huh: I'll fill you in tomorrow  I'm going to have a new son :chili: that makes two son inlaws and my son :chili:


here's a picture of them at Christmas, arien't they a handsome couple the yorkie is their furbaby


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

awww!! that's so romantic! congratulations to your daughter, and to you for gaining a new son. :chili: 

i can't wait to hear all about it!! :w00t:


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Awww!! How amazing!!! I can't imagine how surprised and overwhelmed with emotions she is going to be...what a wonderful thing!!! Congrats!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

That is so sweet to ask for her hand in marriage. :smheat: Congratulations on your new son. I know how excited you must be. Can't wait to hear the details tomorrow. They are a very beautiful couple.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

AWWWWWW that is sooooo sweet!!!!! I cant wait to hear about all the details! Congrats!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh how exciting!!

You better hope your daughter doesn't watch this forum, LOL.

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

How exciting!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

:wub: :wub: CONGRATULATIONS :wub: :wub:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhhh I think calling and asking for her hand in marriage is sooo nice. It shows he has great respect for her and you and your husband as well!
They truly make a good-looking couple!
I bet you're doing one of these :chili: right now!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

:w00t: Congrats Paula! Wowza, that is one good looking couple and a precious yorkie  I'm so excited for you, he looks like a great guy! so here are some dancing chili's coming your way :chili: :chili:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, how exciting!!! They are a gorgeous couple... she's so pretty and he's so handsome! Congratulations!!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

What exciting news


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

Awwww, that's so exciting! I can't wait to hear the details.


----------



## aea6574 (Feb 18, 2006)

Congratulations.

That is so wonderful that he called and asked.

I remember doing that 20 some years ago with Karry's Dad. 

I was so nervous. Just a young kid, you know.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh how exciting for you :chili: :chili: 

Your daughter and future SIL are a VERY handsome couple.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Congrats to your entire family! Sounds like he's a real catch!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

> Congratulations.
> 
> That is so wonderful that he called and asked.
> 
> ...



lol, he was soooooooo scared  poor guy. His family is from Portugal and he has been brought up to respect his elders. My husband had to tease him abit, but it broke the ice. I wonder if he really knows what he's getting into :HistericalSmiley: our family is pretty crazy :HistericalSmiley: when I first met him I thought his name was Geraldo, and i called him that for days, later I learned his name was Ferando :brownbag: :HistericalSmiley: now we have this running joke, I still call him Geraldo


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

HOW THRILLING - my parents were excited when I said yes , given my fickle nature  Sarah


----------



## lahcart (Jan 19, 2007)

Congrats! How exciting this must be for you. Keep us posted on all of the details.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

I sure hope she doesn't read SM. :biggrin: It sounds like you really like him, so that's great news! They're a beautiful couple! Best wishes to them, and please let us know how it goes tonight. How exciting for all involved. Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

That was very sweet AND considerate of him to ask you first. 
I'm sure Geraldo (lol) will be a wonderful son-in-law and your
daughter will be happy with Fernando. LOL


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS! I can't wait to hear the details!

When my husband asked me to marry him (7 years ago) he asked for my dad's permission. I wasn't there, but my brother was and being the smart-butt that my brother is, he kept telling my dad to say no! LOL :HistericalSmiley: I guess my hubby was so nervous, my dad said he looked like he was going to cry. :wub:


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Oh thats sooo exiciting Paula! I can't wait to hear all of the details tomorrow! :biggrin:


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Paula, this is so great!!!!! I can't wait for more details!!!!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

That's awesome!!!! :chili: I will never forget the day Peter proposed to me-the best day of my life :chili:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Oh how very exciting for such a beautiful couple ... and such loving parents! Congratulations all around!

After about 3 years together, my brother-in-law (FINALLY) proposed to my sister (who was 7 months pregnant with their first child at the time) in front of our entire family!! He did ask my dad for her hand SECONDS before he asked her - it was hilarious! .......... About a year after their second child, they managed to get married!! We do things the wrong way around in my family :wacko1:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, this is such an exciting time in your daughter's life!!! They are an extremely attractive couple. You don't see this everyday, a man asking the parents for permission to marry their daughter. I love it!!!! Are you going to tell her you knew after she tells you??? Please keep us informed~~~~


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:chili: Ohh, Paula, you must tell us all the details. And now we'v got a wedding to plan, LOL!!!
Very exciting stuff. Ummm, does he have a brother...for my daughter? :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

That is so exciting! I have to say they are a gorgeous couple. I can't wait to hear all the details.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

They are indeed a very handsome couple!!

Congratulations on the new son-in-law. How exciting!!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

How exciting, Paula!!!!!!! What a nice boy to speak to you and your hubby. It couldn't happen to a nicer family. And yes, they are a beautiful couple! Can't wait to hear details!!


----------



## daisyg (Jun 21, 2007)

How exciting!!!!

Being engaged is exiting....my parents were happy!!!

CONGRATS on your new future son in law!!!

Now here comes the fun part....planning the wedding!!!


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## schatzi's mom (May 13, 2007)

How exciting! Congratulations!! :chili: :chili:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Paula that is very exciting news. Can't wait for the details. They are a very striking couple..........I know you are so proud.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Well??????

Did she accept? Did she call you screaming with joy?

We need details.

I do like he asked for her hand. My son went to his wife's father. I was very proud of that. He was also very nervous.

I was sooooo relieved, as they had been living together, and bought a house. His wife's mother, and I, were a little upset they were shacking up with no commitment. But wow, we all agree they are two peas in a pod. What a great couple. 

Once again, I am thrilled for you!! I was very excited to have a daughter. As you've stated, you will have another son :chili: :chili: 

Now fill us in!!!


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*Congratulations to you, your family and your daughter!! Now details, PLEASE!!
Marie & the Boys*


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:smilie_tischkante: :smilie_tischkante: :smilie_tischkante: haven't heard a thing :w00t: :smilie_tischkante: :smilie_tischkante: :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

> Well??????
> 
> Did she accept? Did she call you screaming with joy?
> 
> We need details.[/B]


* :smmadder: :smmadder: :smmadder: 
YES, we do!!!



that is sooo exciting. I think it's a wonderful thing, that your intended son in lwa rang you. that is so perfect.

*


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

How exciting!!! Congrats!!!! :chili: I can't wait to hear more!!!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Awwwww....How exciting!!! :aktion033:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Update??? 

I'm soooo waiting for one. 

This is exciting!! 

Lovies to you all. :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Nothing so far :bysmilie: they better not have went and eloped :shocked: this is driving me :wacko1:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Nothing so far :bysmilie: they better not have went and eloped :shocked: this is driving me :wacko1:[/B]



Holy Cow!!

You must be going stir crazy!!

Call your daughter on her cell. Say something like, "I'm out of butter", just to get her talking.

Come on mom, do it. 

Lovies


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I can't believe she hasn't called yet!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:bysmilie: what a brat :smmadder: still haven't heard anything :smpullhair:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> :bysmilie: what a brat :smmadder: still haven't heard anything :smpullhair:[/B]



Did he ask her for sure??

Call her cell. Ask her where your toilet paper is :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

Still nothing?
Yep, a phone call is certainly in order.


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

First af all









Then, any news?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Do they know we're all waiting?! :w00t: Paula, will you please call your daughter - and ask her ....
what's new...


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Have you heard from her yet???

Want me to call her? :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

YAAAY

Congrats Paula..to your daughter, you and everyone else :chili: 

I hope you hear from her soon


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Well............any news? :wub: I think Geraldo told her and she is waiting you out. :HistericalSmiley: Brat!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

we finally got the phone call :chili: late last night  it actually woke us up :HistericalSmiley: Geraldo (I mean) Ferando waited till last night to propose.
Backround
Charity had been married for 8 years to the most controling idiot(no love loss here) they had a son and when my daughter finally got enough guts and back bone she divorced the guy. She was the one who made more $ so he took her to court for spousal support and he has never payed a penny for child support. So my daughter was soooooo burned out with marriage and men in general.
So one evening a couple of her friends and her went to a Seahawks after game party, that's where she met Geraldo  he use to be a pro baseball player in Canada, he moved to the USA and was a pro golf instructor and also played as the pitcher for the 30 and older Olympics a few years ago in Edmonton Canada, he was on the USA team. he has never been married.Anyways they dated for 2 years and then moved in together :mellow: well they had been talking about marriage for sometime but he never propsed, they decided to lease a new house and were planning on moving to it the first part of March. My daughter has a very stressful job and told Geraldo he would need to take care of all the plans for the move. 
Geraldo has been at the new house painting and moving things in for a week, he told my daughter he wanted to surprise her with a house all painted so he ask her not to go by the house. he not only painted all the house but he bought new furniture and then went shopping for her ring, she had no idea. 
THE PROPSAL
he waited until last night and then called my daughter and ask her to come over to the new house to see the paint job, she had on old clothes and had her hair up in a pony, she had been lounging all day. She gets to the house and he opens the door, she walks in and this is what she sees, rose petals and candles are on each stair, she is thinking he is just wanting to give her a Welcome to the new house thing, she looks at all the painting he has done and then he tells her he wants to show her the master bedroom and bathroom, she walks into the bedroom and there are roses on the bed, they then walk into the master bath and the tub is full of water and there are candles and rose petals in the water, he had bought her a flat screen tv and had it installed above the tub, she was thrilled, they then sat on the side of the tub and put there feet in the water, he then tells her that while he was painting he kept finding strings (fishing line) attached to the walls and ceilings, he then said oh I must have forgotten these, she said she grabbed the string and as she pulled it the strings kept going all around the room, she kept pulling and laughing about what kind of weird person would have this all around the bathroom, when she pulled the last string her engagement ring came down from the sky light, she said it was hanging right in front of her face. She said she was stunned and then started crying. He then stepped out of the tub and got down on one knee and proposed to her, she said she was crying and shaking so hard and then she said" YES,: she would marry him :smheat: 
they are planning a small wedding maybe Hawaii or something like that. They would like to get married in the next month or so :w00t: well that's the story what do you think?


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

:smcry: That is the SWEETEST proposal ever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so happy for your daughter and your family!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

it made me cry! How romantic! What a special man he must be. Congratulations!


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

awww omg that is soooo romantic!!!!! awwwww!!!  i wanna be proposed to already!!!! haha


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

OH, what a proposal - how ROMANTIC and sweet... :wub: 
I hope this means you'll get to go somewhere - where there is NO SNOW for the wedding?


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Ok I am all teary now, but I think he is very romantic and truly in love with her. You must be sooooo excited for her. Is Matilda going to be her bouquet? Can't wait for wedding details.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh wow!! He's a keeper for sure!!! What a great guy!! It's great that she has finally found a good one!!!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

aww that is so sweet! i bet it was worth the anticipation for u!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh I am such a sucker for a LOVE story~~~that is truly a very loving man that your daughter is marrying!!!!! Good Luck to both of them!!!!!!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

OMG!!!!!!! What a great story. We should give this wonderful guy our respect and learn to call him FERANDO. Repeat after me everyone.....F-E-R-A-N-D-O....

So will you and hubby go to Hawaii for the wedding? What a dreamy place to start a new life!


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

Small wedding in Hawaii?! You mean..there isn't enough room for all of us and our fluffs?! Can you imagine that sight?! :smheat: Congrats on the engagement, he sure does sound like a keeper! :wub:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

What a great story!!! :wub: Hawaii is a GREAT place for a wedding. My hubby and I got married in Maui last May. If they decide on that island I have a great wedding planner you can send them for consideration.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Can I borrow the future son in law to show my hubby a few things?????? Congrats Paula for your new addition!!!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Oh Paula, that made me all misty eyed!! Congrats to them and to YOU! Can't wait to hear all about the wedding plans!! How exciting!!


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

What a memorable proposal! How sweet is that? :aktion033: 
Thanks for the update.


----------



## MaxxandSophia'sMommy (Jan 17, 2008)

How absolutely romantic... she's very blessed.... 'course... I'm the MOST blessed with my own hubby... :biggrin:


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

That story was great! :biggrin: :chili:


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

OMG that is sooo romantic and amazing!! I am so happy that she found true love... I can't believe how thoughtful he was... aww! :bysmilie: :bysmilie: :bysmilie: :bysmilie: :bysmilie: :bysmilie: :bysmilie: 
I am PRAYING that it happens to me one day!!!! :bysmilie: :bysmilie: :wub:


----------



## hogiesmom (May 27, 2005)

I am so happy for your daughter... Her boyfriend really did it up right... Now she will have beautiful memories. I give him credit, he did everything the right way...What a keeper !!! :chili: :smcry: :smcry:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

SIGH - well that was PERFECT :wub: - he's a keeper . Sarah


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Congratulations to you all! Aloha.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Great story!!! :biggrin: Congrats to them! :chili:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm crying here......just like when I watch those romantic movies..... :smcry: 

How sweet, common, Paula....are u sure you didn't just see that on TV??? He sounds too good to be real. Does he have a brother - for my daughter?


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhhhhh :wub: ... What a guy!!!! .... He obviously adores your daughter!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

That was great. Congratulations.


----------



## louiseelizabeth (Jan 7, 2008)

:wub: arr thats the best news ive heard all day,congratulations


----------

